# World Championship - Day 1



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Results so far:

*Germany* - Japan 81-70
Nowitzki 27 and 10 rebounds, Okulaja 11 and 12 rebounds; Igarashi 13, Orimo 10

Venezuela - *Lebanon* 72 - 82
Aguilera 18 and 10 rebounds, Lugo 16 and 13 rebounds; El Khatib 35, Vogel 26

Brasil - *Australia* 77-83
Leandro 18, Splitter 16, Varejao 15 and 13 skokov; Worthington 23, Bruton 16

Puerto Rico - *USA* 100-111
Arroyo 23, Ayuso 14; Anthony 21, Hinrich and James 15

*Angola* - Panama 83-70
Almeida 22, Lutonda and Cipriano 17; Douglas 17, Garces 16

*Slovenia* - Senegal 96-79
Nachbar 17, Bečirovič 16, Udrih 15, Ožbolt 11, Jurak 10; Jules 18, Mamadou 15

Serbia - *Nigeria* 75-82
Rakočević 20, Raičević, Nikolić, Aškrabić po 9; Udoka 18, Ere 15


Well, here's first big surprise, Serbia lost against Nigeria (so much about being one of favourites for medals). The biggest win so far was by 17 points (Slovenia against Nigeria).

BTW where is American's dominating-every-single-quarter type of play... they only won 2 quarters against Puerto Rico (but still enough to win a game though)...


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Very disappointing game for Serbia & Montenegro, and especially for Darko, man was he a major disappointment...


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

*Greece* - Quatar 84-64
Ntikoudis 26, Spanoulis 17, Fotsis 16; Turki 17, Saeed 13


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Is anyone else having problems with the official Fiba.com site? It's very unstable for me, is there a better site available for results and boxscores?


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

LegoHat said:


> Is anyone else having problems with the official Fiba.com site? It's very unstable for me, is there a better site available for results and boxscores?


yeah, they are a little bit slow :eek8:


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Matej said:


> yeah, they are a little bit slow :eek8:


Good to hear that it isn't just on my computer. 

How did Sofoklis Schortsanitis play for Greece, did anyone watch that game?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I haven't been able to reach the fiba.com wc page,but you can bypass them by going directly to LINK get the same gametracker that you get on their page.I haven't been able to find a boxscore because usabasketball.com seems to be down also.

From another forum I understand that the mediazone.com video feeds have also been failing.Glad I didn't pay them 16$ to not watch the games.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

Carl Junger Band reffing the france-argentina game.. you'd think fiba would get the ref names right. haha.

anyway, should be a great game.

pepe-ginobili-nocioni-scola-oberto starting for argentina..


.. and vince's friend mr. weis for france.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Diable said:


> I haven't been able to reach the fiba.com wc page,but you can bypass them by going directly to LINK get the same gametracker that you get on their page.I haven't been able to find a boxscore because usabasketball.com seems to be down also.
> 
> From another forum I understand that the mediazone.com video feeds have also been failing.Glad I didn't pay them 16$ to not watch the games.


You'd think that the the people responsible could manage to keep the _main_ website for the biggest tournament in the world open during the tournament, but that's obviously easier said than done... 

I was thinking about ordering the online feed as well, but decided against it because of how slow the site was running going into the tournament.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

el_Diablo said:


> Carl Junger Band reffing the france-argentina game.. you'd think fiba would get the ref names right. haha.
> 
> anyway, should be a great game.
> 
> ...


The referee at Slovenia - Senegal game was Brasilian Jesus :biggrin: 

anyway the first quarter at argentina-france game was very close, 25:23 if I'm not wrong... probably the most interesting game this day.


----------



## Fede (May 23, 2004)

argentina 44 - 33 at the half

ginobili 17 points


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

manu!


----------



## Vanapagan (Aug 21, 2004)

Manu and Nocioni!!!

that 3 in the final minute by manu was brilliant


----------



## Fede (May 23, 2004)

argentina 80 france 70 final


ginobili 25 , nocioni 21
florent 15 , diaw 13


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Argentina - France: 
in the first quarter, there was quite close game, then argentina dominated until the middle of the third quarter when Yannick Bakolo came in for France, stole the ball and made a big dunk, then made a great contribution in both defense and offense and France caught up with Argentina.
The fourth quarter...Bokolo wasn't starting...quite nervous beginning by both teams, but Nocioni stepped out with a steal, a big dunk, and then a three pointer and Argentina ran away again. The result was around 8 point lead for Argentina. Bokolo returns 3min till end, cut the lead to 73-68 1.06min to go, than Ginobili a big three 30s till the end for 76-68 and the game was decided.


Final result:

*Argentina* - France 80 - 70
Ginobili 25, Nocioni 21 and 7 rebounds; Pietrus 15, Diaw 13


I think the main reason for Argentina's win was offensive rebounding. They also have great play in depth and great three point shooting. On the other side, France has great athleticism, but that's all they have...


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Italy blew out China, they couldn't miss a three. Everyone on China was inept, except for Yao, of course. He could have had 40 if the guards knew how to pass.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

*Spain* - New Zealand 86:70
Garbajosa (7 rebounds), Gasol, Navarro 16; Penney, Bradshaw (8 rebounds) 12

China - *Italy* 69:84
Yao 30 and 9 rebounds, Yi 9 and 9 rebounds; Basile 27, Soragna 14


----------



## Fede (May 23, 2004)

Matej said:


> Argentina - France:
> in the first quarter, there was quite close game, then argentina dominated until the middle of the third quarter when Yannick Bakolo came in for France, stole the ball and made a big dunk, then made a great contribution in both defense and offense and France caught up with Argentina.
> The fourth quarter...Bokolo wasn't starting...quite nervous beginning by both teams, but Nocioni stepped out with a steal, a big dunk, and then a three pointer and Argentina ran away again. The result was around 8 point lead for Argentina. Bokolo returns 3min till end, cut the lead to 73-68 1.06min to go, than Ginobili a big three 30s till the end for 76-68 and the game was decided.
> 
> ...


the boxscore is wrong, ginobili end with 25


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

19/08/2006 Game Report, *Slovenia* vs Senegal 96 - 79, GROUP D

LINK 

SAPPORO (FIBA World Championship) - Slovenia marked their FIBA World Championship debut with an emphatic victory over Senegal in their Group D encounter in Sapporo on Saturday.

Ales Pipan's team built a big lead early on and never looked back as they thrashed the African nation 96-79.

Senegal were overmatched and struggled defensively, giving their opponents easy shots and Slovenia made them pay, making 33 of 67 from the field, 12 of 22 from the arc.

"We were very sloppy on defense today," said Senegal's Sitapha Savane, who finished with 11 points while team-mate Richard AW Jules had a game-high 18 points on defeat.
"We gave away too many spaces but we have to congratulate our rivals, they have great shooters."

Slovenia, who qualified for the tournament for the first time in the country's history with their sixth-placed finish at last year's EuroBasket, proved too strong for Moustapha Gaye's men.

Bostjan Nachbar and Sani Becirovic provided much of their team's inspiration in the early offensive play as the Slovenians went on a 14-4 run at the start of the first quarter.

Both players continued to terrorise Senegal's defense to give their team a comfortable 32-15 lead going into the second quarter.

Beno Udrih's three pointer early in the second period gave his team a 37-17 lead as Slovenia maintained their domination.

Senegal managed to reduce that deficit to 46-37 a Malick Badiane lay-up but big man Rasho Nesterovic made sure with an easy two-pointer that his team went into the break with a 48-37 advantage.

With Slovenia facing a more difficult battle on Sunday when they take on Olympic silver medalists Italy, Pipan opted to rest his starting five in the second half but Senegal failed to take advantaged as they went into the final quarter trailing 79-56.
Nachbar finished with 17 points while Sani Becirovic had 16 points, all of them scored in the first half.
"We were able to get the lead early in the game and this gave us a lot of confidence," said Nachbar.

"We shot good, they let us wide open a couple of times, had we missed those shots the game would have been completely different but we made them."

Cindy Garcia-Bennett
FIBA


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

Fede said:


> the boxscore is wrong, ginobili end with 25


I'll check, cause I got the info (22 points) from 2 sources...I'm confused too... 

EDIT: yeah, it is 25  sorry for the mistake


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

*Turkey* - Lithuania 76:74
Kutluay 16, Gönlüm 13; Macijauskas 24, Songaila 14 and 9 rebounds


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

I would have picked Venezuela over Lebanon, Brazil over Australia, Lithuania over Turkey, and Serbia over Nigeria. Surprises. Goes to show that predictions mean jack. We're still in the warm up phase though


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Go Slovenia! 

Pretty random, but I had to throw it out there...

Anyways, an interesting start, the only thing I hate is getting up at 9 AM to watch the games. 

peace


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Ali Mahmoud of the Lebanese team I used to play against in High School... hes a good guy, just saw a pic of him last night with the leb team, he got big...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

torrents for a few of the games can be found here http://www.sportbit.org I am going to get the Australia Brazil game since we very well might see one of those teams in the first knockout game.I am sure that some of our Aussie members might be interested since I understand the WC isn't being well covered down under.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Who is this Bokolo guy?


----------



## safari (May 19, 2003)

Bokolo is Le Mans' startin point guard (will play Euroleague next year). He is 21 (born in 85) and is appreciated for his defense, tenacity and good athletism. If he can improve his game next year, he could very well end getting drafted IMO. Tony Parker's injury is an opportunity for him to showcase his talent on the global stage.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How old is Florent (sic) Pietrius?I watched a replay of the France Argentina game and he looked like he could play more than a little.I don't know anything about him though.Where he plays or if someone already has his draft rights


----------



## safari (May 19, 2003)

Florent is a year older than Parker, Diaw and his young brother Mike. He's a real beast like his brother (if you watched Fra-Sgc today, you will understand what I mean, he got a BIG block on a serbian guy and jumped over him at the same time) but plays harder and smarter IMO. His big problem with NBA scouts is his height for a pf. His role on the french team is a bit like Rodman, he sets the defense and hustle, fight for rebounds and get garbage point (though he recently developped a nice shot). I really like him but I fear no NBA team will gamble on him, even if he could succeed IMO.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

I like watchign France play. if they had Parker they could be a real menace in the WBC. they have a bunch of guys that are the glue guys, that builds the chemistry. diaw, pietrus, bokolo, and gelatod (sp) but no real go to guy. parker was their go to guy before he went down with the finger injury.


----------

